
Vault for the Super Rich - hdk
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2019/dec/01/billionaires-only-please-london-vault-for-the-ultra-rich-opens-its-doors
======
altacc
So many of the details of this seem opposite to what you'd want from a secure
vault, such as making a big deal about where it is and the high worth of its
clients. But the worst seems to be the obvious & branded car they use to take
people there. If you hijack that car there's a high chance that it contains
high-value items. Surely non-descript would be better.

